# New Copper Roof



## tinner666 (Oct 28, 2008)

Well, I might work 3 days this week. Rain and wind have been terrible.
My metal roof is starting to come together.

A view of hot the drip edge and panel come together. The lower mark is where the panels will sit. Upper mark is lower edge of lock strip.
A view of the locking strip. It was 40 and winds of 35+ made soldering a nuisance. I cleaned it up a bit after I took this pic before setting the valley.
A wider view.


----------



## tinner666 (Oct 28, 2008)

Just a glimpse of the modern pan formers I use. 
I have a large set of 'heavy-duty' needle nose to put a twist into the right spot on the seams to form the transtions.

I pulled off the dormer so all the seams hit where I wanted them to. Worked fine on the rakes, and hit the chimney perfectly too.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Nice work. Its good to see people who take pride in what they do. Keep them updated as I love the look and love to work with copper! :thumbup:


----------



## jjshaggy (Feb 24, 2011)

hey tinner, whats up. looks nice:thumbup: how do you make the panels have that smooth transition from the steep slope to the low slope? are they preformed or do you do that onsite? pardon my ignorance . never worked with copper.


----------



## tinner666 (Oct 28, 2008)

jjshaggy said:


> hey tinner, whats up. looks nice:thumbup: how do you make the panels have that smooth transition from the steep slope to the low slope? are they preformed or do you do that onsite? pardon my ignorance . never worked with copper.


 Hand formed. I form whatever type, style or shape I need by hand.


----------



## O'Donnell Roofing & Solar (Jan 17, 2011)

Very Nice...


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

:thumbup: awesome stuff..


----------



## red_cedar (Mar 9, 2009)

Your arm must hurt.


----------



## tinner666 (Oct 28, 2008)

red_cedar said:


> Your arm must hurt.


Nah. Seaming is a matter of dressing the panels closed, not beating them. Gentle flicks of the wrist. Takes about 5 trips before I'm satisfied with the seam.
BTW, hitting them hard stresses the metal. about 5 degree bend or less per tap. A couple extra taps at each cleat to close the 'cleat transition area' tight.


----------



## vtroofing (Sep 27, 2009)

Very nice, old school. Here is my little copper job, 20 OZ but they came through a pan former.


----------



## tinner666 (Oct 28, 2008)

Yep. Nice job.
Copper is the way to go. 
Looks like those valleys above will need to be replaced too. Lots of bright spots on them


----------



## red_cedar (Mar 9, 2009)

tinner666 said:


> Nah. Seaming is a matter of dressing the panels closed, not beating them. Gentle flicks of the wrist. Takes about 5 trips before I'm satisfied with the seam.
> BTW, hitting them hard stresses the metal. about 5 degree bend or less per tap. A couple extra taps at each cleat to close the 'cleat transition area' tight.


I seamed some by hand. Smaller roofs less then 6 sqs each. Its a lot of lot work. just the wrist/ arm motions are a lot. Theres a lot of things that I cant do very long without hurting anymore.


----------



## MGP Roofing (Mar 23, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## Trimmr (Jul 17, 2011)

wow amaizing work!
vtroofing, the first image reminds me alot of work from a San Francisco remodeling business I've seen on my first tour there.


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

tinner666 said:


> Looks like those valleys above will need to be replaced too. Lots of bright spots on them


 explain please.


----------



## tinner666 (Oct 28, 2008)

Bright areas on old copper are where acid rain or some other compound is eating away at the copper. Often, from the first days of bright spots, to a hole through the gutter takes less that a year.


----------



## topviewroofing (Jan 31, 2012)

yeah..nice..


----------



## dreamhomes (May 14, 2012)

Wow, we haven't done too much with copper but that looks beautiful finished!


----------



## Gladys_christabel (Dec 13, 2012)

*remodeling in Los Angeles*

All stuffs are good From seeing this only i came to know copper work is important and valuable to do that.

__________________________________________

remodeling in Los Angeles


----------



## RoofContractor (Feb 26, 2013)

wow'' so great your work..:thumbup:


----------



## Dallas-Roofing (May 10, 2013)

Good job . Way to be persistent with your project. Props to you on using copper. You sure did rip and up and put it together in three days. Hard work tends to pay off. 

Dallas Roofing Company


----------



## Gutter_Supply (Apr 2, 2013)

Very cool. I was just writing a press release yesterday about copper roofing and the complimentary copper gutters. I also wrote about patina, the green oxidation of copper which actually protects the metal - The Statue of Liberty was not always green, not was she painted green. She is covered in copper, and patina naturally took over. She was brown when first built.

As for your roof, with age, it will get that antique look in the long run... but that takes years to happen. Don't worry about the green on copper. It is oxidation that protects the metal. Unlike iron or steel, that's another story.

Good job on that roof.


----------



## Gutter_Supply (Apr 2, 2013)

From Wikipedia, just sayin':

Durability/Long-life[edit]
Copper roofs are extremely durable in most environments. They have performed well for over 700 years, primarily because of the protective patina that forms on copper surfaces. Tests conducted on 18th Century copper roofs in Europe showed that, in theory, they could last for one thousand years.[17]

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Copper_in_architecture


----------



## Ender (May 16, 2013)

better be careful! All the black guys will come rip your roof off and junk it!

lol I'm jk.. (or am i??)

I live in etown and you never see copper roofs up here.

What are the benefits of them?


----------



## HartsRoofing (Oct 9, 2012)

nice work! looks 1000 times better


----------



## GAZ (Aug 23, 2012)

Around my way, we call these roofs “gone in 60 seconds”

Nice work Tinner


----------



## AmericanCustomContractors (Aug 5, 2013)

Looks very nice..you've got to love copper.


----------



## asimo (Mar 16, 2015)

look expensive


----------



## angelbrown (Jun 24, 2015)

great:thumbup1:


----------



## MADRID (Aug 11, 2015)

Copper Roof:


----------



## EugeneS (Dec 13, 2015)

Love it! Up here we get mostly slate roof requests ( and very few copper. Everytime I try to upsell to copper accent they bawk at the price. ...but they are paying for slate!


----------



## hotrod351 (May 31, 2015)

i see you did your transition form lower slope to steeper slope like i did my first roof, like yours, two different slopes, slight bend at the raise part but otherwise better than having a piece of transition metal you have to worry about. looks good and will last for ever. people dont realize just how much work goes into a metal roof, a lot.


----------



## morganroofing (Sep 29, 2016)

The different levels of the roof definitely makes this job so hard. You ended up doing such a great job with it.

http://morganroofingnc.com/


----------



## Silb (Mar 23, 2017)

Will it oxygenate and eventually turn green i wonder


----------

